# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  الزواج بنية الطلاق

## هيثم الفقى

*تعريفه وآراء الفقهاء فيه*
*أولا : تعريفه :*
*وهو مما انتشر في هذا الزمان بين الشباب المسلم وخاصة من ابتلي بالهجرة إلى**بلاد الغرب، وصورته : أن يضمر في نيته طلاق من يرغب زواجها بعد انتهاء دراسته أو**عمله ، وهو الأمر الذي سبّب مشاكل كثيرة وردة فعل عكسية وخاصة عند النصارى ولا سيما**من أسلم منهم حديثا، لذا كان من المناسب عرض هذا الموضوع في كتابنا هذا** .*
*فالزواج بنية الطلاق هو أن يتزوج رجل امرأة وينوي بقلبه طلاقها بعد مدة من الزمن قد تطول أو تقصر بناءً على مصلحة الرجل ولا يخبر المرأة أو وليها بنيته طلاقها، وهذه المسألة بحثها الفقهاء المتقدمون وقد أثيرت حديثاً وخاصة بعد أن كثر سفر الشباب المسلم إلى ديار الغرب للدراسة والتجارة ونحو ذلك.*
*ثانيا: أراء الفقهاء فيه :*
*أ- سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن رجل** "* *رَكَّاضْ " يسير في البلاد، في كل مدينة شهرا أو شهرين ويعزل عنها، ويخاف أن يقع في**المعصية ، فهل له أن يتزوج في مدة إقامته في تلك البلدة، وإذا سافر طلقها وأعطاها**حقها ، أولا؟ وهل يصح النكاح أم لا ؟*
*فأجاب**:* 
*له أن يتزوج ، لكن ينكح نكاحا مطلقا لا**يشترط فيه توقيتا بحيث يكون إن شاء أمسكها، وإن شاء طلقها، وإن نوى طلاقها حتما عند**انقضاء سفره كره في مثل ذلك**وفي صحة النكاح نزاع** .*
*ولو**نوى أنه إذا سافر وأعجبته أمسكها وإلا طلقها : جاز ذلك*
*وأما أن يشترط التوقيت**فهذا "نكاح المتعة" الذي اتفق الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم على تحريمه**في “ مجموع الفتاوى" (32/147)**.*
*وأما إذا نوى**الزوج الأجل ولم يظهره للمرأة فهذا فيه نزاع، يرخص فيه أبو حنيفة والشافعي، ويكرهه**مالك وأحمد وغيرهما . كما أنه لو نوى التحليل: كان ذلك مما اتفق الصحابة على النهي**عنه وجعلوه من نكاح المحلل** .* 

*لكن نكاح المحلل شر من نكاح المتعة ، فإن نكاح**المحلل لم يبح قط ، إذ ليس مقصود المحلل أن ينكح، وإنما مقصوده أن يعيدها إلى**المطلق قبله فهو يثبت العقد ليزيله . وهذا لا يكون مشروعا بحال، بخلاف المستمتع فإن**له غرضا في الاستمتاع، لكن التأجيل يخل بمقصود النكاح من المودة والرحمة والسكن،**ويجعل الزوجة بمنزلة المستأجرة ، فلهذا كانت النية في نكاح المتعة أخف من النية في**نكاح المحلل ، وهو يتردد بين كراهة التحريم وكراهة التنزيه .أ.هـ. " مجموع الفتاوى**" (32/107-108).*

*ب- قال النووي رحمه الله** :* 
*قال القاضي : وأجمعوا على أن من نكح نكاحا مطلقا ونيته أن لا**يمكث معها إلا مدة نواها فنكاحه صحيح حلال، وليس نكاح متعة. وإنما نكاح المتعة ما**وقع بالشرط المذكور. ولكن قال مالك: ليس هذا من أخلاق الناس . وشذ الأوزاعي فقال** :* *هو نكاح متعة ولا خير فيه.أ.هـ. " شرح مسلم" (9/182**).* 

*ج- وقال الإمام ابن قدامة رحمه الله** :* 
*وإن تزوجها بغير شرط، إلا أن في نيته طلاقها بعد شهر، أو إذا**انقضت حاجته في هذا البلد فالنكاح صحيح في قول عامة أهل العلم، إلا الأوزاعي قال** :* *هو نكاح متعة. والصحيح : أنه لا بأس به ، ولا تضر نيته، وليس على الرجل أن ينوي حبس**امرأته، وحسبه إن وافقته وإلا طلقها .أ.هـ. "المغني" (7/573**).* 

*قلت**:* 
*ويظهر أن المراد**من قول ابن قدامة رحمه الله "أنه لا بأس به، ولا تضر نيَّتُه" إنما هو في صحة**العقد، فإن أراد أنه لا شيء عليه من الإثم: فلا يظهر أنه صواب، ومثله قول من قال**إنه "نكاح متعة"، لكن الأظهر أنه غير جائز لما فيه من خداع ولي أمر المرأة، وإفساد**علاقة الناس بعضهم ببعض، وهو ما سيأتي إن شاء الله في كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين حفظه**الله، والشيخ رشيد رضا رحمه الله**.* 


*وشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله**اختلف كلامه في**هذه المسألة ، فمرة قال بجوازه، ومرة قال بمنعه. والذي يظهر لي أنه ليس من نكاح**المتعة، لكنه محرم من جهة أخرى، وهي خيانة الزوجة ووليها. لأن الزوجة ووليها لو**علما بذلك : ما رضوا وما زوجوه. ولو شرطه عليهم صار نكاح متعة** .* 

*فنقول** :* *إنه محرم لا من أجل أن العقد اعتراه خلل يعود إليه، ولكن من أجل أنه من باب**الخيانة والخداع . فإذا قال قائل : إذا هم زوجوه ، فهل يلزمونه أن تبقى الزوجة في**ذمته؟ إذ من الممكن أن يزوجوه اليوم ويطلق غدا ؟*

*قلنا** :* *نعم . هذا صحيح** .* *فالأمر بيده إن شاء طلق وإن شاء أبقى، لكن هناك فرق بين إنسان تزوج نكاح رغبة، ثم**لما دخل على زوجته ما رغب فيها، وبين إنسان نوى من الأصل نكاح متعة بنيته ، فهو ما**قصد إلا أن يتمتع هذه الأيام ثم يطلقها، فبينهما فرق** .* 

*ولو قال قائل** :* *إن قولكم**إنه خيانة للمرأة ووليها غير سديد ، وذلك لأن الرجل في اختياره أن يطلق متى شاء ،**فهم داخلون على مغامرة ومخاطرة ، فهم لا يدرون متى يطلق؟*

*قلنا** :* *هذا صحيح . لكن هم**يعتقدون وهو أيضا يعتقد - إذا كان نكاح رغبة - أن هذا النكاح أبدي ، وإذا طرأ طارئ**لم يكن يخطر على البال : فهذا أمر وارد لكنه على خلاف الأصل. ولهذا فإن الرجل**المعروف بكثرة الطلاق: لا ينساق الناس إلى تزويجه**.* 

*فإذا تزوج الرجل على هذه**النية فعلى قول من يقول إنه من "نكاح المتعة" ، -وهو المذهب- فالنكاح باطل . وعلى**القول الثاني - وهو الذي نختاره - أن النكاح صحيح ، لكنه آثم بذلك من أجل الغش ،**وهو مثل ما لو باع الإنسان سلعة - بالشروط المعتبرة شرعا - لكنه غاش فيها: فالبيع**صحيح، والغش محرم. أ.هـ. من " شريط رقم 9 - كتاب النكاح" . شرح "زاد المستقنع**".* 

*هـ- وقال الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا رحمه**الله**:* 
*هذا وإن تشديد علماء السلف والخلف في**منع "المتعة" يقتضي منع النكاح بنية الطلاق، وإن كان الفقهاء يقولون إن عقد النكاح**يكون صحيحاً إذا نوى الزوج التوقيت ولم يشترطه في صيغة العقد. ولكن كتمانه إياه يعد**خداعاً وغشاً. وهو أجدر بالبطلان من العقد الذي يشترط فيه التوقيت الذي يكون**بالتراضي بين الزوج والمرأة ووليها. ولا يكون فيه من المفسدة إلا العبث بهذه**الرابطة العظيمة التي هي أعظم الروابط البشرية، وإيثار التنقل في مراتع الشهوات بين**الذواقين والذواقات، وما يترتب على ذلك من المنكرات. وما لا يشترط فيه ذلك يكون على**اشتماله على ذلك غشاً وخداعاً تترتب عليه مفاسدَ أخرى من العداوة والبغضاء وذهاب**الثقة حتى بالصادقين الذين يريدون بالزواج حقيقته وهو إحصان كل من الزوجين للآخر**وإخلاصه له، وتعاونهما على تأسيس بيت صالح من بيوت الأمة. أ. هـ نقلاً عن "فقه**السنة" للسيد* *سابق (2/39)*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفرق بينه وبين نكاح المتعة* 
*-* *وقال الشيخ محمد الصالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله** :* 
*لو نوى زوج "المتعة" بدون شرط يعني: نوى الزوج بقلبه أن يتزوج هذه المرأة**لمدة شهر، ما دام في هذا البلد فقط، فهل نقول إن هذا حكمه حكم المتعة أم لا؟ في هذا**خلاف، فمنهم من قال " إنه في حكم نكاح المتعة" لأنه نوى وقد قال النبي صلى الله**عليه وسلم " إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى**" (2) .* *وهذا الرجل قد دخل على نكاح مؤقت "المتعة" ، فكما أنه إذا نوى التحليل وإن لم**يشترطه: صار حكمه حكم المشترط، فكذلك إذا نوى المتعة وإن لم يشترطها ، فحكمه كمن**نكح نكاح متعة، وهذا القول - كما ترى - قول قوي**.* 
*-* *رواه البخاري (1/11) . مسلم (13/53)**.*

*وقال الآخرون**:* *إنه ليس* *بنكاح متعة ، لأنه لا ينطبق عليه تعريف " نكاح المتعة" فنكاح المتعة أن ينكحها* *نكاحا مؤقتا إلى أجل، ومقتضى هذا النكاح المؤجل : أنه إذا انتهى الأجل انفسخ النكاح* *ولا خيار للزوج فيه ولا للزوجة، وهو أيضا: ليس فيه رجعة، لأنه ليس طلاقا ، بل هو**انفساخ النكاح، وإبانة للمرأة ، فهذا هو نكاح المتعة، لكن من نوى هل يلزم نفسه بذلك**إذا انتهى الأجل ؟ الجواب : لا، لأنه قد ينوي الإنسان أنه لا يريد أن يتزوجها إلا**ما دام في هذا البلد، ثم إذا تزوجها ودخل عليها رغب فيها ولم يطلقها، فحينئذ لا**ينفسخ النكاح بمقتضى العقد، ولا بمقتضى الشرط لأنه لم يشرِط ولم يُشترَط عليه**.* *فيكون النكاح صحيحا وليس من "نكاح المتعة**".*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الخلاف بين بعض الفقهاء عليه**تباينت الآراء الفقهية والاجتهادات من قبل عدد من علماء الدين السعوديين، في ما يتعلق بالنظر في مسألة «الزواج بنية الطلاق»، الذي عادة ما يلجأ له بعض الشباب في ظروف محددة، مثل السفر والاغتراب، وما شبه ذلك، فيضمر في نيته طلاق من يرغب في زواجها بعد انتهاء دراسته أو عمله.* 
*بعض الفقهاء رأى عدم صحة هذا النوع من الزواج، لما يتسبب به من مشاكل كثيرة، وردة فعل عكسية لدى شعوب البلاد الغربية المختلفة، إلى جانب قيامه على الغش والخداع. وهو ما قال به الشيخ عبد المحسن العبيكان، المستشار القضائي في وزارة العدل السعودية، في مقاله الأسبوعي بصفحة آفاق إسلامية في «الشرق الأوسط»، الذي كان بعنوان «احذروا من الزواج بنية الطلاق».* 
*ومن الفقهاء السعوديين من رأى إباحته، صونا للشباب من الانحراف ومساعدة المسلمات في الغرب على تحصيل الزواج بطريقة شرعية، قائلين إن هذا الزواج قد رخصه من القدماء أبو حنيفة والشافعي، حيث اجازا أن ينوي الزوج الأجل ولا يظهره للمرأة، لكن كرهه مالك وأحمد بن حنبل، فقد ذكر في ذلك الإمام انس بن مالك، أن من نكح نكاحا مطلقا ونيته ألا يمكث معها إلا مدة نواها، فنكاحه صحيح، وليس نكاح متعة، إلا انه استدرك ذلك باعتبار هذا النكاح ليس من «أخلاق الناس».* 
*وبالعودة الى المعاصرين رأى الشيخ الراحل محمد بن عثيمين، رحمه الله، عدم جواز هذا الزواج لما فيه من إفساد علاقة الناس ببعضهم البعض، وخداع لولي أمر المرأة، حيث أن: «نية الرجل بقلبه أن يتزوج المرأة لمدة شهر ما دام في البلد فقط، فيه خلاف، فمنهم من قال «انه في حكم نكاح المتعة» لأنه نوى، وهذا الرجل قد دخل على نكاح مؤقت «المتعة»، فكما أنه نوى التحليل وإن لم يشترطه صار حكمه حكم المشترط، فكذلك إذا نوى المتعة وان لم يشترطها، فحكمه كمن نكح نكاح متعة»، وعده قولا قويا.* 
*وأفتى الشيخ صالح السدلان، عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض، أن النكاح «بنية الطلاق» هو نكاح صحيح عند أهل العلم بشرط مراعاته للضوابط الشرعية، مشددا على انه ليس الأفضل، ومن الوفاء والصدق أن يتجنب الإنسان مثل هذا الزواج، والحريص على براءة ذمته عليه الابتعاد عن مثل هذا، حيث أنه لو علمت المرأة بنية الطلاق لما وافقت على الزواج أصلا.* 
*وأوضح السدلان معاصرة أتباع الصحابة وأتباع التابعين لهذا النوع من النكاح، مبينا أنه قد ذهبت أكثر الأقوال الى إباحته ولم يعرف بداية خلاف من احد أهل العلم لذلك. لكن الاختلاف ظهر بعد ذلك من بين الأقدمين واعتبره البعض منهم نكاحا محرما ومكروها.* 
*وعرّف الشيخ صالح السدلان «الزواج بنية الطلاق» بأنه: نكاح الرجل لامرأة على نية طلاقها، من دون تحديد فترة زمنية. وإن تلفظ بما نواه خرج الزواج من صورة الزواج بنية الطلاق، إذ لا بد من أمرين في ذلك: أن تكون نية الزوج سرية، لا تتعدى الضمير، ولا يعلمها غير الله، وإن تلفظ بها لأحد ما من البشر، سواء للزوجة أو لولي أمرها أو للوسيط بينهما، لم تعد نية وإنما عادت لفظا.* 
*وأضاف ضرورة أن يكون الزواج مطلقا لم يحدد بفترة زمنية، إلى جانب الأخذ في الاعتبار الجوانب الشرعية الأخرى، إن كانت مطلقة أو أرملة، من حيث الالتزام بالعدة.* 
*وفيما يتعلق بالآثار السلبية المترتبة على هذا الزواج، رأى السدلان انه ليس من الصدق والوفاء أن ينوي الإنسان نية الطلاق، لما فيه من تغرير بالمرأة، وما يترتب عليه من حقوق مالية وشرعية في حال الحمل والولادة وآثاره السلبية المنعكسة على الطفل.* 
*ودعا إلى القضاء على مثل هذه الآثار، بتوعية الأفراد من خلال العلماء، خصوصا مع تفشي الاسراف في ترفيه النفس والتنقل المتكرر من بلد لآخر.* 
*وأوضح السدلان أن شيوع لجوء الشباب السعوديين او الخليجيين في الآونة الأخيرة الى الزواج من دول أخرى، بأسماء مستعارة وعناوين مزيفة لأسابيع قليلة، ثم سرعان ما يطلقها ويختفي بعدها، ولا يعلم عن مصير من نكحها شيئا، وقد تكون ابتليت بحمل، مشيرا إلى اعتبار بعض أهل العلم حرمة هذا الزواج وإلحاق آخرين له بمرتبة الزنا.* 
*وبين أن من قال من العلماء بجواز «الزواج بنية الطلاق» لا يقصدون به من يسافر أياما معدودة للزواج ومن ثم يطلق، مضيفا أنه بسبب هذه الاعتبارات، فإنه يعرف عذر العلماء الذين قالوا إن الزواج بنية الطلاق محرم، بسبب مثل هذه الممارسات.* 
*لكنه نبه الى انه شخصيا لا يحرم ما قال معظم أهل العلم بجوازه، إلا انه يمنع مثل هذه الحالات «الشاذة»، التي تترتب عليها مفاسد كبيرة.* 
*وقال السدلان: «أعد من يتزوج امرأة فقط بنية الحصول على جنسية الدولة التي يقيم بها، بمثابة الخيانة المحرمة»، ولكنه لا يندرج تحت إطار «الزواج بنية الطلاق»، في ما يتعلق بالاقتران لأخذ جنسية الدولة، مشددا على أولياء الأمور الاحتياط من ذلك، والا يمكنوا الشباب من ذلك.* 
*من جهته أوضح الشيخ عبد الله المطلق، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، أن من يسافر ليتزوج ويعود بعد عدة أيام فهو قد فعل محرما ودنس عقدا شريفا، وأنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يقدم على ذلك.* 
*واضاف المطلق: «أما من ألجأته الظروف للبقاء طويلا بعيدا عن موطنه وخاف على نفسه من الوقوع في المعصية، فيجوز له الزواج، ولكن عليه ألا يضمر الطلاق، ويجتهد أن يكون زواجه زواج إصلاح تنشأ من خلاله علاقة شرعية تنفع نفسه ومن نكحها»، داعيا الشباب الى عدم تبييت نية الطلاق، مشيرا إلى أن القيام بذلك خير من الوقوع في الفاحشة.* 
*لكن في حالة بيت الشاب الطلاق، فالزواج يعد جائزا، كما ذكر المطلق، إلا أن عليه اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتقليل الآثار السلبية والعمل على مضاعفة ايجابيات الزواج.* 
*وأوضح أن مثل هذا الأمر سيقلل حتما من معاناة الفتيات المسلمات اللواتي انتظرن الزواج طويلا من رجل مسلم، وان كان لسنوات معدودة، مضيفا انه يصعب على الفتيات المسلمات إيجاد الزوج للزواج إلى الأبد.* 
*وأوضح أنه ليس في زواج الشباب أي توقيت محدد، حيث كثيرا ما يقرر الشباب المكوث غير المدة المتفق عليها أو الإقامة للأبد في البلاد الغربية، وليس في ذلك أية نيات حتمية. وحول مصارحة المرأة وولي أمرها، ذكر انه لا يشترط على الرجل إخبارها بذلك، حيث انه قد يلتزم الأفراد بأمور ويضيقوا على أنفسهم، فان أحبها الرجل استمر معها وإن كرهها طلقها.* 
*وتابع أنه قد قال في ذلك الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا، رحمه الله، إن تشديد علماء السلف والخلف في منع «المتعة» يقتضي منع النكاح بنية الطلاق، وان كان الفقهاء يقولون إن عقد النكاح يكون صحيحا إذا نوى الزوج التوقيت ولم يشترطه في صيغة العقد، ولكن كما ذكر فان كتمانه إياه يعد غشا وخداعا، وهو أجدر بالبطلان من العقد الذي اشترط فيه التوقيت الذي يكون بالتراضي بين الزوج والمرأة ووليها.* 
*ولا يكون فيه من المفسدة إلا العبث بهذه الرابطة العظيمة «وإيثار التنقل في مراتع الشهوات بين الذواقين والذواقات، وما يترتب على ذلك من المنكرات».* 
*وهكذا، تتنوع آراء الفقهاء وعلماء الدين في هذا النوع من الزواج، الذي كثر بفعل متغيرات السفر والاتصال والعمل والتعلم، لكن يجمع بين هذه الاقوال، رغم تحريم بعضها لهذا الزواج واباحة بعضها له، هو التحذير من استغلال هذا الزواج لمجرد المتعة.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قرار مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي بشأنه**وقد اختار القول بمنع الزواج بنية الطلاق مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي فقد جاء في قراره ما يلي**:[الزواج بنية الطلاق وهو زواج توافرت فيه أركان النكاح وشروطه، وأضمر الزوج في نفسه طلاق المرأة بعد مدة معلومة كعشرة أيام، أو مجهولة كتعليق الزواج على إتمام دراسته أو تحقيق الغرض الذي قدم من أجله.وهذا النوع من النكاح على رغم أن جماعة من العلماء أجازوه، إلا أن المجمع يرى منعه لاشتماله على الغش والتدليس. إذ لو علمت المرأة أو وليها بذلك لم يقبلا هذا**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*موقف * *السفارة السعودية في العاصمة الإندونيسية** منه*
*مطالبة تقدمت بها السفارة السعودية في العاصمة الإندونيسية جاكرتا لهيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة بإصدار فتوى رسمية ببطلان زواج السعوديين من إندونيسيات بنية الطلاق بعد أن تحولت لظاهرة.. تكشف مدى تحايل البعض في استخدام الدين مطية لتحقيق شهواته المحرمة شرعًا، حتى وإن كان عن طريق عقد زواج رسمي مكتمل الأركان الشرعية الظاهرة.*
*القضية بدأت بتحذير من خالد العراك مدير قسم الرعايا بالسفارة السعودية في جاكرتا، من أنه ما لم تصدر فتوى واضحة من هيئة كبار العلماء بشأن تحريم الزواج بنية الطلاق سيزداد الأمر استفحالاً ليخرج عن نطاق السيطرة، وخاصة مع وجود سماسرة إندونيسيين يقومون بتجهيز ولي أمر مزور، وتكون الزوجة غالباً من بنات الهوى، وتنتهي العلاقة بمجرد انتهاء مهمة الزوج في البلاد للدراسة أو غيرها، وتكون النتيجة طفلا بلا أب.. بحسب العراك!*
*ويقر العراك بأن الحالات المسجلة لدى السفارة من تلك الزيجات لا تمثل سوى 20% على الأكثر من الواقع الحقيقي، وأن عدد حالات الزواج بأذون رسمية للعام الماضي بلغت 110 فيما لم تسجل هذا العام سوى 18 زيجة فقط، وسجلت في العام الماضي 20 حالة طلاق، ولم تسجل هذا العام سوى 4 حالات فقط، وما يتم دون أوراق رسمية أكبر من هذا العدد بكثير.*
*يذكر أن تكلفة مثل تلك الزيجات تتراوح بين 5: 10 آلاف ريال، ويتم دفع ربع مبلغ المهر في السفارة، وتحجز السفارة بقية المهر إلى حين وصول الزوجة إلى السعودية، ومن ثم دفعه لولي أمرها.. وذلك في الزيجات المسجلة بها.*
*واعترفت كثير من الزوجات المخدوعات -وليس محترفات الدعارة- أن مسلمي إندونيسيا يرون أهل مكة والمدينة خاصة والعرب عامة أصحاب بركة، وخاصة أن ملامحهم المتدينة كفيلة بأن تقنع العائلة بأنها ستحصل على البركة، وليست المسألة مادية فحسب، برغم الفقر الذي تعاني منه بنات إندونيسيا.*
*تراجع جريء*
*جاء في مقدمة المؤيدين لمطلب السفارة السعودية الداعية السعودي الشهير الشيخ عبد الله بن سليمان المنيع عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، الذي أكد لإسلام أون لاين أن مسألة الزواج بنية الطلاق ليست جديدة، وإنما هي مسألة قديمة ذكرها مجموعة من أهل العلم، وقال بجوازها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وذكر توجيه القول بجوازها في أكثر من أربعين صفحة في كتابه "مجموع الفتاوى"، وقال بجوازها غيره من الأئمة، ومنهم ابن قدامة ذكر ذلك في كتابه "المغني"، مشيرا إلى أنه لا مانع من نسبة الأقوال لأصحابها دون تبنيها أو الدعوة للأخذ بها بالضرورة، مع بيان حكمها في حالة الاضطرار ودفع الحرج وبواعث الفتنة في السفر، لا السفر من أجل هذا الزواج.*
*وأكد بن منيع أنه سبق له بحث هذه المسألة واطلع على ما ذكره القدامى والمعاصرون فيها، وأفتى بجواز ذلك لمن كان مسافرًا لغرض الدراسة أو التجارة أو غيرهما وخشي على نفسه الفتنة، ولكنه -أي بن منيع- بعد أن سافر لبعض الدول التي كثر فيها استخدام هذه الفتوى من الخليجيين المسافرين إليها وغيرهم راجع فتواه وتراجع عنها، بعد أن رأى بنفسه الاستخدام السيئ لها.. حسب تعبيره.*
*واعتبر بن منيع أن الزواج بنية الطلاق من قبيل زواج المتعة الذي أجمع علماء السنة على تحريمه واعتباره من صور النكاح الباطلة، موضحًا أن الفتوى تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان، ومشددًا على أن "أئمتنا القدامى والمحدثين القائلين بجوازه لو اطلعوا على ما وصل إليه سوء تطبيق فتواهم لرجعوا عنها وتبرؤوا منها.."، لافتا إلى أن "هذا التراجع أو تغير الفتوى لا يعد عيبا، بل ميزة.. حيث يتم درء المفاسد الناتجة عن تهاون وتحايل الناس، وفي نفس الوقت جلب المصالح بالمحافظة على المقاصد الشرعية، ومنها المحافظة على العرض..".*
*وأنهى بن منيع كلامه بتأكيد أن الفتوى كما تتغير بالتيسير فقد تتغير بالتعسير للاحتياط والبعد عن الشبهات أو الوقوع في الحرام، لافتا إلى أن "هذا ليس جديدا بل هناك سوابق كثيرة لعل أشهرها ما جاء في الصحاح أن الطلاق بالثلاث في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وعهد الخليفة الأول أبي بكر، بل وفي بداية عهد الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب كان يعتبر واحدة، ثم تغير الوضع واستهان الناس بالطلاق فأمضاه أمير المؤمنين عمر ثلاثا، وقال ما معناه: "لقد استعجلوا أمراً كان لهم فيه أناة "فأمضاه عليهم ثلاثا..".*
*أسوأ من المتعة*
*من جانبه هاجم العلامة الشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري هذه العلاقة التي رفض تسميتها "زواجا" واصفًا إياه بأنه أسوأ من زواج المتعة، خصوصًا إذا كانت المرأة عالمة بالأمر، ومؤكدًا أن إضمار نية الطلاق سلفًا قبل الزواج ينافي مقتضى عقد النكاح، فالإسلام شدد على منع الطلاق إلا لضرورة، فكيف بإضمار النية مقدمًا، واعتبر أن ذلك خداع للمرأة المسلمة.*
*جائز بضوابط*
*الشيخ صالح السدلان عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض له رأي آخر، فهو يجيز الأمر؛ لأن هذا النكاح صحيح عند أهل العلم بشرط مراعاة الضوابط الشرعية، غير أنه يرى أنه ليس من الوفاء والصدق، خاصة بعد استخدامه من قبل بعض الشباب العربي كتُكأة لعدم تحمل مسئولية الزوجة والأولاد، وبالتالي يذهب شخصيًّا إلى منعه.*
*الضوابط الشرعية تلك يوضحها الشيخ عبد الله المطلق عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وهي أن يكون الشاب مسافرًا سفرًا بعيدًا قد تطول مدته، فإنه يجوز له الزواج بنية حماية نفسه من الوقوع في الفتن، غير أنه اشترط على من يضطر لهذا الأمر ألا يضمر نية الطلاق مقدمًا وأن يجتهد أن يكون زواجه أصيلا بناءً.*
*وحول مصارحة المرأة وولي أمرها قال: لا يشترط على الرجل إخبارها بذلك حتى لا يلزم نفسه ما لا تطيق، فإن أحبها الرجل استمر معها وإن كرهها طلقها.*
*أترضاه لأختك؟!*
*أما الدكتور يوسف بن أحمد القاسم الأستاذ المساعد بالمعهد العالي للقضاء بالسعودية، فقد بدا في صوته غضب شديد وهو يتساءل: كيف يكون هذا الزواج صحيحا وهو مفتقد لأهم أركانه وهي رباط السكن والمحبة والذي لا يأتي إلا بالاستقرار ونية بناء البيت الصالح.*
*وتابع مستنكرًا ومتعجبًا: كيف يحتج من يفعل ذلك بآراء الفقهاء على فعل نفسه ولا يحتج بها على فعل غيره أن أراد آخرون الزواج بشقيقته أو ابنته مثلا بنفس الطريقة؟ وهل تطمئن نفس المؤمن وقلبه لنكاحٍ يخدع فيه المرأة ويبدي لها فيه صدق المودة والمحبة وهو يضمر الفرقة والطلاق خلال أيام أو حتى أسابيع؟*
*وأكد القاسم أن الفقهاء الذين أجازوا النكاح بنية الطلاق لم يجيزوه بالصورة التي نراها اليوم حيث يعزم الشاب السفر ويحزم أمتعته لغرض النكاح بنية الطلاق حتى يشبع شهوته الجنسية، مضيفًا أن من أجاز هذا النكاح من القدامى إنما أجازه في عصر له ظروفه الخاصة وحاجاته التي تختلف عن عصرنا، ومن المؤسف أن ما يفعله الناس اليوم جعل كثيرا من هؤلاء البنات الضحايا يتحولن لداعرات بسبب هذه الزيجات المتكررة وهن في سن صغيرة بحثا عن وهم الاستقرار أو جمع المال.*
* تشويه لصورة الإسلام*
*واعترض الدكتور عبد الفتاح الشيخ رئيس لجنة البحوث الفقهية بمجمع البحوث الإسلامية على هذا النوع من الزواج قائلا: الأصل في عقد الزواج الاستمرار، ولهذا حرم الإسلام كل زواج مؤقت، سواء بشكل ظاهر مثل زواج المتعة أو بشكل خفي مثل إضمار نية الطلاق مما يتنافى مع حقيقة عقد الزواج.*
*وحذر من أن مثل هذا الزواج فيه تشويه لصورة الإسلام، حيث إنه يعطي الآخرين انطباعًا بأن المسلم متحلل من محاسن الأخلاق، وهمه الأول قضاء شهوته ومصلحته الشخصية وأتحفظ على قول البعض: إن النكاح صحيح مع الإثم؛ لأن هذا تهوين من القضية وما يترتب عليها من أضرار بالزوجة وأهلها وأولادها إن أثمر هذا النكاح أطفالا، وقول بعض الفقهاء بصحة العقد لا يبرئ ذمة المتزوج من الغش والتغرير، بل والظلم المترتب على تصرفه برغم أن العقد استوفى أركانه وشروطه إلا أن مقاصد الشرع من عقد النكاح لم تتحقق كما أرادها الإسلام.*
*عبث وإهانة للمرأة*
*وشنت الدكتورة سعاد صالح أستاذ الفقه بجامعة الأزهر هجومًا لاذعًا على هذا الزواج مؤكدة أنه يمثل إساءة بالغة لنظرة الإسلام الحقيقية للمرأة، حيث جعلها هذا الزواج محلا للاستمتاع فقط لفترة يحددها الزوج في نفسه ويخفيها عنها وعن أهلها وهو ينوي الطلاق بقضاء شهواته فقط، وقد قال الإمام مالك عن هذا الزواج وما فيه من خداع وإضرار: "ليس هذا من أخلاق الناس"، وقال الأوزاعي: "هو نكاح متعة ولا خير فيه".*
*وعارضت إجازة البعض لهذا العقد بحجة استكمال أركانه وشروطه، مشيرة إلى أن نية الاستقرار تعد ركنًا رئيسًا من أركان العقد طبقًا للحديث الشريف: "إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى..".*
*منع.. وإجازة*
*جدير بالذكر أن مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي ذهب إلى القول بمنع الزواج بنية الطلاق حيث قرر ما يلي: "الزواج بنية الطلاق وهو زواج توافرت فيه أركان النكاح وشروطه، وأضمر الزوج في نفسه طلاق المرأة بعد مدة معلومة كعشرة أيام أو مجهولة كتعليق الزواج على إتمام دراسته أو تحقيق الغرض الذي قدم من أجله، وهذا النوع من النكاح، برغم أن جماعة من العلماء أجازوه، إلا أن المجمع يرى منعه لاشتماله على الغش والتدليس؛ إذ لو علمت المرأة أو وليها بذلك لم يقبلا هذا العقد؛ ولأنه يؤدي إلى مفاسد عظيمة وأضرار جسيمة تسيء إلى سمعة المسلمين.*
*وخلاصة الأمر: أن الزواج بنية الطلاق ممنوع شرعًا، ويحرم على المسلم أن يقدم عليه لمخالفته لمقاصد الشارع الحكيم ولما يترتب عليه من مفاسد كثيرة.*
*وقد سبق أن أفتى بصحة هذا النكاح الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز فقال: "الزواج بنية الطلاق فيه خلاف بين العلماء منهم من كره ذلك كالأوزاعي وجماعة، وقالوا: إنه يشبه المتعة فليس له أن يتزوج بنية الطلاق عندهم، وذهب الأكثرون من أهل العلم كما قال الموفق ابن قدامة في المغني إلى جواز ذلك إذا كانت النية بينه وبين ربه فقط، وليس بشرط، كأن يسافر للدارسة أو أعمال أخرى، وخاف على نفسه، فله أن يتزوج ولو نوى طلاقها إذا انتهت مهمته وهذا هو الأرجح إذا كان ذلك بينه وبين ربه فقط من دون مشارطة ولا إعلام للزوجة ولا وليها ولكن ترك هذه النية أولى احتياطًا للدين وخروجًا من خلاف العلماء؛ ولأنه ليس هناك حاجة إلى هذه النية لأن الزوج ليس ممنوعًا من الطلاق إذا رأى المصلحة في ذلك ولو لم ينوه عند النكاح.*
*وخالفه العلامة السعودي الراحل الشيخ ابن عثيمين فأفتى بأن هذا الزواج محرم، ولا يجوز شرعاً؛ وذلك لأن هذا الزواج فيه غش للمسلمين، ولا أحد من المسلمين ممن يتبعون مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة يرضاه لابنته أو أخته.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اجماع جمهورعلماء الاسلام على صحة الزواج بنية الطلاق**فإن عقد زواج الرجل الذي بيَّت نية تطليق زوجته إذا قضى منها وطراً ، بعد زمن محدد أو غير محدد من طرفه ، دون إشعار الزوجة بذلك ، و لا الاتفاق معها عليه ، عقد شرعي صحيح ، و إن تلبس بالحرمة بسبب ما فيه من كذب و غش و خداع و ظلم محرم .
و قد يستغرب البعض قولنا : إن العقد صحيح ، مع قولنا : إن فيه من الكذب و الغش و الخداع و الظلم المحرم ما يأثم صاحبه عليه ، و لا تبرأ ذمته منه إلا بتوبةٍ و إباحة .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أركان وشروط عقد الزواج بنية الطلاق عندهم**
و بيان ذلك : أن صحة العقد مترتبة على قيام أركانه و توفر شروطه ، و هي :
أولاً : الإيجاب و القبول من الطرفين ، و المقصود به اتفاق رغبتيهما على الزواج وفق ما بينهما من شروط ، و مهر مسمى .
ثانياً : موافقة ولي الزوجة ، و هو شرط عند جمهور العلماء .
ثالثاً : تسمية ( تحديد مقدار ) المهر المدفوع للزوجة ، أو الثابت لها في ذمة الزوج .
رابعاً : إعلان الزواج و إشهاره ، و أقل ما يتم الإعلان به إشهاد ذَوَيْ عدل على العقد .
فأيما عقد قران استوفى هذه الشروط فهو عقد صحيح ، و المراد بكونه صحيحاً أن تترتب عليه آثاره الشرعية ، و لا يخرجه عن الصحة ارتكاب أحد طرفيه أمراً محرماً كالغش و التغرير و نحو ذلك ، بل يظل العقد صحيحاً ، و يبوء الآثم بإثم ما اقترف .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*آثار عقد الزواج دينا وقضاء بالنسبة للرجل الذى تزوج مبيتا نية الطلاق**و عليه فإن الرجل الذي تزوج مبيتاً نية التطليق ، و العزم عليه عاجلاً أو آجلاً تلزمه آثار عقد النكاح ديانةً و قضاءاً ، و من أهمها :
• إلحاق أبنائة من ذلك النكاح به نسباً .
• إلزامه بالنفقة و السكنى و سائر ما أوجبه عليه الشارع تجاه أبنائة ، و زوجته ما دامت في عصمته ، أو عدَّةِ طلاقها منه .
• لزوجته النفقة و عليها العدة إذا طلقها ، و لها مع ذلك حقها من إرثه إن مات قبل أن يطلقها .
و هذه الأمور و غيرها مما أوجبه الشارع الحكيم سبحانه لا تجب إلا من عقد صحيح ، و لا أعلم أحداً من أهل العلم لم يثبتها في زواج من بيَّت نية الطلاق قبل الزواج ، فلزِمَ أن يكون عقداً صحيحاً .
بل المعروف عن جمهور العلماء ( من أتباع المذاهب الأربعة و غيرهم ) رحمهم الله تعالى هو القول بصحة هذا النكاح فقد جاء في [ فتح القدير في الفقه الحنفي ، ص : 349 ] قول الكمال بن الهمام رحمه الله : ( لو تزوج المرأة و في نيته أن يقعد معها مدة نواها صحَّ ، لأن التوقيت إنما يكون باللفظ ) .
و قال الإمام الباجي المالكي رحمه الله [ في المنتقى بشرح موطأ الإمام مالك : 3 / 355 ] : ( من تزوج امرأةً لا يريد إمساكها ، إلا إنه يريد أن يستمتع بها مدةً ثم يفارقها ، فقد روى محمد عن مالك أن ذلك جائز ) .
أما عند الشافعية فقد جاء [ في حاشية الشبراملسي على شرح المنهاج : 6 / 210 ] : ( أما لو توافقا عليه قبل و لم يتعرضا له في العقد لم يضر لكن ينبغي كراهته ) و [ في نهاية المحتاج : 6 / 277 ]: ( خرج بذلك إضماره ، فلا يؤثر و إن تواتطآ قبل العقد عليه . نعم ، يُكره إذ كل ما لو صرح به أبطل يكون إضماره مكروهاً ، نص عليه ) .
و قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله: ( قال القاضي : و أجمعوا على أن من نكح نكاحاً مطلقاً و نيَّتُه أن لا يمكث معها إلا مدة نواها فنكاحه صحيح حلال ، و ليس نكاح متعة. و إنما نكاح المتعة ما وقع بالشرط المذكور. و لكن قال مالك : ليس هذا من أخلاق الناس . و شذ الأوزاعي ، فقال : هو نكاح متعة و لا خير فيه ) [ شرح صحيح مسلم : 9/182 ] . 
و انظر نحو ذلك في [ الحاوي ، للماوردي : 9 / 333 ] و [ مغني المحتاج ، للشربيني : 3/183 ] .
و من الحنابلة قال محقق المذهب الإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي رحمه الله [ كما في المغني مع الشرح الكبير : 7 / 573 ] : ( و إن تزوجها بغير شرط، إلا أن في نيته طلاقها بعد شهر، أو إذا انقضت حاجته في هذا البلد فالنكاح صحيح في قول عامة أهل العلم ، إلا الأوزاعي قال : هو نكاح متعة . و الصحيح : أنه لا بأس به ، و لا تضر نيته ، و ليس على الرجل أن ينوي حبس امرأته ، و حسبه إن وافقته و إلا طلقها ) . 
و قد أسهب في تحرير هذه المسألة ، و أطال النفس في الانتصار إلى ما ذهب إليه الجمهور من تصحيح نكاح من نوى الطلاق ما لم يشترطه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، فارجع إليه و انظره محتسباً [ في مجموع الفتاوى : 32 / 147 ] .*
*و لا يحسبن أحدٌ أننا إذ نفتي بصحة عقد الناكح يريد الطلاق أننا نحل نكاح المتعة ، أو ندعو لخفر الذمم ، و نقض العهود !
لا و الله ، و معاذ الله ، فنكاح المتعة ثبت تحريمه بما لا لبس فيه من نصوص السنة النبوية ، ثم انعقد إجماع أهل العلم على تحريمه ، فكان هذا كافياً في تحريمه ، و التحذير منه شرعاً ، أما الزواج بنية الطلاق فلا دليل على حرمته أصلاً ، و لا ذكر له – على التخصيص - في نصوص الشريعة المطهرة أساساً .*
*و لا يخفى ما بين نكاح المتعة و النكاح بنية الطلاق من فوارق من أبرزها :
• إن نكاح المتعة يتم بالاتفاق بين الزوجين ( على فرض صحة تسميتهما زوجين ) على الأجل المضروب بينهما للنكاح ، و تقع الفرقة بينهما بمجرد انقضاء الأجل ، أما الزواج بنية الطلاق فلا يفرق فيه بين الزوجين إلا بطلاق بائن و عدة واجبة .
• إن المرأة في نكاح المتعة لا حق لها سوى الأجر ( المسمى صداقاً ) ، بخلاف المتزوجة ممن ينوي طلاقها ، فلهذه الحق في الميراث و المتعة في العدة و سائر حقوق الزوجة على زوجها .
• عدة المطلقة من نكاح من يضمر نية الطلاق كعدة مثيلاتها من بنات جنسها ، أما في المتعة فللمرأة بعد انقضاء أجل متعتها عدة خاصة تخالف عدة المطلقة و من مات عنها زوجها من المسلمات .
• إن الزواج بنية الطلاق قابل للاستمرار و الديمومة إذا أراد الزوج ذلك ، و غير من نيته ، أما في المتعة فلا حق للزوج في الاستمرار مع زوجته ، و لا حق لها في ذلك بعد انقضاء الأجل المضروب بينهما ، بل تجب الفرقة فوراً .
فهل يقول منصف يرى هذه الفوارق و يقف على غيرها أن من أفتى بصحة الزواج بنية الطلاق قد أحل ما حرم الله ، و سوى بين النكاح المشروع و نكاح المتعة الممنوع ؟!*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*افتاءات بعض أئمة الاسلام بشأن الزواج بنية الطلاق**وقد أفتى بعض العلماء المعاصرين أؤلئك الشباب بجواز النكاح بنية الطلاق صيانة لهم من الوقوع في الحرام، وعند التدقيق في كلام العلماء الذين أجازوا الزواج بنية الطلاق نجد أنهم نظروا إلى تحقق أركان وشروط العقد في هذا الزواج وأنه لا أثر لنية الزوج المبيتة بالطلاق.*
*
قال الشيخ ابن قدامة المقدسي**: [ وإن تزوجها بغير شرط، إلا أن في نيته طلاقها بعد شهر، أو إذا انقضت حاجته في هذا البلد فالنكاح صحيح في قول عامة أهل العلم، إلا الأوزاعي قال: هو نكاح متعة. والصحيح: أنه لا بأس به، ولا تضر**نيته، وليس على الرجل أن ينوي حبس امرأته، وحسبه إن وافقته وإلا طلقها) المغني 7/179-180.*
*
وقال الإمام النووي:**[قال القاضي: وأجمعوا على أن من نكح نكاحاً مطلقاً ونيَّتُه أن لا يمكث معها إلا مدة نواها فنكاحه صحيح حلال، وليس نكاح متعة. وإنما نكاح المتعة ما وقع بالشرط المذكور. ولكن قال مالك : ليس هذا من أخلاق الناس . وشذ الأوزاعي، فقال: هو نكاح متعة ولا خير فيه] شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 3/529.*
*
وهذا ما قاله العلماء المعاصرون الذي أجازوا الزواج بنية الطلاق فهم قد اعتبروه من الناحية الإجرائية عقداً صحيحاً مستكملاً لأركانه وشروطه ولا أثر لنية الطلاق في صحته.*
*
ولكن المانعين لهذا الزواج من أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً نظروا إلى أمور أخرى هامة جداً بنوا عليه القول بمنع هذا النوع من الزواج منها:*
*
1- إن الأصل في عقد الزواج في شريعة الإسلام الديمومة والاستمرار ويظهر هذا واضحاً من خلال تحريم الإسلام لكل زواج مؤقت كنكاح المتعة.*
*
قال الإمام النووي:**[ النكاح المؤقت باطل، سواء قيد بمدة مجهولة أو معلومة، وهو نكاح المتعة ] روضة الطالبين 2/42.*
*
وقال الشيخ أبو القاسم الخرقي الحنبلي**: [ ولو تزوجها على أن يطلقها في وقت بعينه، لم ينعقد النكاح ] المغني 7/180.*
*
2- إن الزواج بنية الطلاق يتنافى مع حقيقة عقد الزواج الذي سماه الله سبحانه وتعالى ميثاقاً غليظاً {**وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا**}. وثبت في الحديث عن جابر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (اتقوا الله في النساء، فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمانة الله، واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله) رواه مسلم. فأين الزواج بنية الطلاق من المقاصد الشرعية للزواج.*
*

*
*- إن الزواج بنية الطلاق ينطوي على الغش والخداع للزوجة ووليها وفيه ظلم واضح للزوجة وإيقاع الضرر بها، وكل ذلك منهي عنه شرعاً، ولو أن الزوج أظهر نيته تلك لما قبلت الزوجة ذلك، ومن المعلوم أن الغش حرام بشكل عام، كيف وهو واقع في أمر عظيم ألا وهو الزواج، وينبغي التنبيه إلى أن ما يفعله بعض أغنياء المسلمين من الزواج عندما يسافرون إلى بلدان فقيرة وفي نيتهم الطلاق ويعرف من يزوجهم أنهم سيطلقون بعدة مدة، فهذا النوع أشبه بنكاح المتعة فهو محرم؛ لأن المعروف عرفاً كالمشروط شرطاً.*
*
4- إن الزواج بنية الطلاق فيه إساءة بالغة للإسلام والمسلمين وتشويه لصورة الإسلام حيث إنه يورث عند الآخرين انطباعاً بأن المسلم متحلل من القيم والأخلاق الحسنة ولا ينظر إلا لقضاء شهوته ولمصلحته الشخصية، كما أنه يسيء إساءة بالغة لحقيقة نظرة الإسلام للمرأة، حيث يهتم هذا المتزوج وهو ينوي الطلاق بقضاء شهواته فقط ويكرس مفهوم الجنس للجنس، وهو مفهوم لا يقبله الإسلام إلى غير ذلك من المفاهيم الخاطئة.*
*
إذا تقرر هذا فلا بد من التنبيه على أن الفتاوى التي نقلت عن أئمة الفقه المتقدمين إنما كانت في حالات خاصة على خلاف الأصل، فلا يجوز تعميمها لتصبح هي القاعدة العامة،وعليه فإني أرجح مذهب العلماء المانعين للزواج بنية الطلاق لما يترتب عليه من مفاسد ولمخالفته للمقاصد الشرعية.*
*
كما وأن المسلم لا يرضى هذا الزواج لابنته أو أخته فلا ينبغي أن يرضاه للناس كما ورد في الحديث عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: (إن فتىً شاباً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: يا رسول الله ! ائذن لي بالزنا. فأقبل القوم عليه فزجروه، وقالوا مه مه ! فقال: ادنه، فدنا منه قريباً. قال: فجلس. قال أتحبه لأمك؟ قال: لا والله، جعلني الله فداك. قال: ولا الناس يحبونه لأمهاتهم. قال أفتحبه لابنتك؟ قال: لا والله يا رسول الله ! جعلني الله فداك. قال: ولا الناس يحبونه لبناتهم. قال أتحبه لأختك؟ قال: لا والله، جعلني الله فداك. قال: ولا الناس يحبونه لأخواتهم. قال أتحبه لعمتك؟ قال: لا والله، جعلني الله فداك. قال: ولا الناس يحبونه لعماتهم. قال أتحبه لخالتك ؟ قال: لا والله ، جعلني الله فداك . قال: ولا الناس يحبونه لخالاتهم. قال: فوضع يده عليه، وقال: اللهم ! اغفر ذنبه، وطهر قلبه، وحصن فرجه. فلم يكن بعد ذلك الفتى يلتفت إلى شيء.) رواه أحمد وصـحـحه العلامة الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة حديث رقم 370.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفرق بين الزواج بنية الطلاق وبين الأنكحة الأخرى**يتميز الزواج بنية الطلاق عن بقية الأنكحة الأخرى أنه يتفق في مظهره من توفر شروط وأركان النكاح، والمهر وثبوت جميع الحقوق إلا أن الرجل لم يقصد دوام النكاح واستقرار الحياة الزوجية وإنما أضمر إنهاء العقد متى انتهاء غرضه دون الارتباط بزمن معين، وجرى خلاف بين العلماء في صحة هذا الزواج وإباحته أو القول بتحريمه وبطلانه.*
*أما نكاح المتعة فقد جرى فيه اتفاق بين الرجل والمرأة بلفظ الاستمتاع أو المتعة زمناً أسبوع أو شهر أو أكثر أو أقل، وتنتهي العلاقة بينهما بمضي الوقت المتفق عليه دون حاجة إلى طلاق.*
*وهو نكاح باطل عند أئمة أهل السنة لأنه لا تجري فيه العدة بعد الفرقة ولا النفقة، ولا يثبت فيه النسب، ولا تستحق المرأة الميراث، ولا يحتاج في إنهائه إلى طلاق.*
*أما النكاح المؤقت فإن العقد فيه يأخذ الصفة الشرعية لوجود الشروط وأركان النكاح، غير أن هذا الزواج ينتهي بحصول حدث معين بأن يطلق المرأة بعد انتهاء غرضه، وحكمه البطلان على الأصح.*
*أما الزواج العرفي فهو زواج يأخذ صفة العقد الشرعي صورياً، غير أنه لا يثبت في أوراق رسمية ويشوبه البطلان لما يصاحبه من التصرفات المخالفة لأحكام الشريعة من تضييع حقوق المرأة، واحتمال عدم تقيدها بالعدة، واحتمال إنكار نسب الولد..*
*ومن يتعامل بالزواج العرفي قد لا يتورع من الزواج من أختين أو الجمع بين المرأة وإحدى محارمها من عمة وخالة وبنت أخ وبنت أخت ولما يحدث فيه من لبس ومخالفات منها:* 
*أن الراغب في الزواج يحشد له غالباً مجموعة من النساء يختار أفضلهن في نظيرة فإذا طلقها فستأتي مع غيرها للمفاضلة بينهما وبين الأخريات دون التقيد بالعدة الأمر الذي يترتب عليه الكثير من العبث واختلاط الأنساب أو ممارسة الإجهاض فالأظهر تحريمه.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*حكم الزواج مع نية الطلاق**: للعلماء في هذا اتجاهان، هما: الاتجاه الأول بأن النية لا تؤثر في صحة النكاح، إذ إن الصحابي الجليل زيد بن حارث رضي الله عنه قد ضاق صدره من زوجه رضي الله عنهما وعزم على طلاقها، وكان المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:* 
*( أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ ) ( الأحزاب: من الآية37)، ولم يقل أحد أن نية زيد هذه وقع فيها طلاق، وهو قول جمهور العلماء كما نص على ذلك ابن قدامة في المغني (10/48-49). وتردد ابن تيمية بين كراهته كراهية تحريم أو كراهية تنزيه (32/ص94).*
*2 – أن هذا المتزوج الذي نوى الطلاق لو بدا له الاستمرار مع هذه المرأة واستقرار الحياة الزوجية، لحسن خلقها أو لصفات كريمة ظهرت عليها أو حصول الحمل فإنه لا يحتاج إلى تجديد عقد وهذا ما ذهب إليه الكثير من العلماء.*
*الاتجاه الثاني: يذهب إلى أن نية الطلاق يبطل بها العقد، لأن هذا من باب الخداع والتضليل، ومن باب الغرر، لأن المرأة وأهلها لو علموا بهذه النية لم يوافقوا على هذا الزواج..*
*لأن هذه النية أسوأ من نكاح المتعة حيث إن نكاح المتعة قد دخلت فيه المرأة على بينة، ونكاح المتعة باطل بإجماع أهل السنة لنهي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نكاح المتعة وهو قول الأوزاعي، ورجحه الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين.*
*3 – إن فيه العبث والاستخفاف بالناس الكثير والكثير، لأن المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يخذله ولا يحقره، وإذا كان الدين الإسلامي نهى عن كل معاملة فيها جهالة وغرر وهي في الأمور المالية والمر فيها قد يكن هيناً فإن الغش والخداع لا يصح في عقد وصفه الله بالميثاق الغيظ، ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " اتقوا الله في النساء فإنكم أخذتموهن بكلمة الله ".*
*ولأن القول بإباحة هذا الأسلوب من الزواج يتيح لأصحاب القلوب المريضة والنفوس الضعيفة مجالاً للعبث والتلاعب، ولأن هذا الزواج يتضمن إساءة وتشويهاً للإسلام، لما قد يقال من عبث الرجال بالنساء والاستخفاف بحقوق الآخرين على ما فيه من تعطيل للإنجاب ومنع للتناسل إذ إن المتزوج بنية الطلاق لا يريد الارتباط بالذرية بل ربما لو أنجبت المرأة لتخلى عنها صاحب النية السيئة.*
*ولا شك أن هذا الزواج وإن حصل شبه اتفاق على إباحته من خلال فتاوى العلماء قديماً لكون العقد مكتمل الشرائط أما النية المستقبلية للطلاق فلم ير العلماء أنها تؤثر على العقد لأنها احتمالية إلا أن تلك الفتاوى تبقى تمثل حالات نادرة بل تمثل نوعاً من المخارج لمن احتاج إلى هذا النوع من الزواج وفق ظروف وأحوال معينة توازن فيه المصالح مع المفاسد.*
*أما القول بإباحته بشكل عام ويكون ضمن النظام الاجتماعي وخاصة أثناء السياحة والسفر فلا شك أن انتشار هذا الزواج يؤول إلى مفاسد محققة وغايات تناقض مقصود الشارع، والعلماء عندما أجازوا النكاح بنية الطلاق كان ذلك وفق ظروف وأحوال معينة وإلا فإن الأصل في عقد النكاح هو التأبيد وألا يكون على وجه التأقيت والتأجيل ولكل قاعدة عامة وأصل استثناءات جزئية لوقائع معينة ولكن يبقى الأصل أن الزواج يجب أن يتم على وجه الأكمل حتى يتحقق فيه مقصد الشارع الحكيم.*


*المراجع* 
*المغني 7/180.*
*المغني 7/179-180.*
*السلسلة الصحيحة حديث رقم 370.*
*البخاري (1/11) . مسلم (13/53)**.*
*صحيح مسلم 3/529.*
*رحلة الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام ، للعلامة الشنقيطي**.*
*روضة الطالبين 2/42.*
*شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 3/529.*
*مجموع الفتاوى" (32/147)*
* 
http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/Satellite?c=ArticleA_C&cid=1239888281883&pagename=  Zone-Arabic-Shariah%2FSRALayout


http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=17&article=359244&issueno=1000  5

تم بحمد الله ,
*

----------

